# Puppy Camp/Training



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I shifted your thread so hopefully you get more replies. Personally I think its very important for you & your puppy to go for training together, vs sending off your puppy for a training camp/ board & train type of situation so I would recommend that instead.

A good structured group obedience program will help to socialise your dogs, bond you and your puppy and teach YOU how to handle your puppy.

if you send your puppy to a training camp and expect your puppy to come back behaving as he did in the trainer's compound and around the trainer.. that might be rather unrealistic.

others that have experience with these type of training programs will chip in soon but this is just my 2 cents


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

If you are talking about basic obedience / manners training you need to be the one training. The core purpose of any training is to learn to communicate with the dog. When you get this pup the only language he speaks is puppy, he doesn't know what any of your words mean. If you are getting a dog to hunt with I understand wanting or needing to work with a FT trainer. This is very specialized training and need experience to get it right.

I've taught hundreds of pups/dogs for other people and end up spending as much time trying to teach the families as I do the dogs. The dogs end up working and behaving wonderful for me but they don't live with me... they live with you. 
Every family has a different routine, schedule and expectations on what behaviors the dogs need. The more time you invest in your puppy the more bonded the puppy will be with you and family. If you have never trained a dog before get some help. Classes should be available soon but there are a ton of how to raise a puppy youtube videos. kikopup has quite a selection, get to ready.net has a great website, janice gun / fonzie & connie cleveland have really great online courses to help you. Training can be fun so review as many trainer sites to find the one that works for you. 
JMHO sending a puppy off is like sending a toddler to boarding school. If you are getting a companion dog, training this dog is just part of the responsibility of ownership. No shortcuts. You can do this!! Enjoy the process of raising a puppy.


----------



## Madz33 (Apr 23, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> I shifted your thread so hopefully you get more replies. Personally I think its very important for you & your puppy to go for training together, vs sending off your puppy for a training camp/ board & train type of situation so I would recommend that instead.
> 
> A good structured group obedience program will help to socialise your dogs, bond you and your puppy and teach YOU how to handle your puppy.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Madz33 (Apr 23, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> If you are talking about basic obedience / manners training you need to be the one training. The core purpose of any training is to learn to communicate with the dog. When you get this pup the only language he speaks is puppy, he doesn't know what any of your words mean. If you are getting a dog to hunt with I understand wanting or needing to work with a FT trainer. This is very specialized training and need experience to get it right.
> 
> I've taught hundreds of pups/dogs for other people and end up spending as much time trying to teach the families as I do the dogs. The dogs end up working and behaving wonderful for me but they don't live with me... they live with you.
> Every family has a different routine, schedule and expectations on what behaviors the dogs need. The more time you invest in your puppy the more bonded the puppy will be with you and family. If you have never trained a dog before get some help. Classes should be available soon but there are a ton of how to raise a puppy youtube videos. kikopup has quite a selection, get to ready.net has a great website, janice gun / fonzie & connie cleveland have really great online courses to help you. Training can be fun so review as many trainer sites to find the one that works for you.
> JMHO sending a puppy off is like sending a toddler to boarding school. If you are getting a companion dog, training this dog is just part of the responsibility of ownership. No shortcuts. You can do this!! Enjoy the process of raising a puppy.


Appreciate the feedback. Definitely will train the puppy myself, but would also love some sort of schooling for me to attend with the pup!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Good for you, it will be fun. LOL when life returns to a more normal state you should take a classes but avoid places like petsmart/petco and find a good obedience training place.
I know you don't feel like you know how to do this but the puppy knows less than you do! Take a look at some of the online training courses. Even people that take classes use them. kikopup has great puppy training videos (free) and can give you so much information on where to start, problem solve, behavior issues and just basic things to teach from house breaking to puppy biting. And MOST golden puppies chew your hands, it's not aggression it's puppy communication, the only skill they know. Having a golden puppy is like bringing home a newborn baby. It take a great deal of time and creative thinking... and gratefully lots of laughs. With any training, be kind and consistent and keep your sense of humor!


----------



## ecaba (Aug 19, 2019)

What part of SoCal? I'm in Los Angeles and am aware of a few obedience clubs in the area. We personally take lessons at Hollywood Dog Obedience Club in Griffith Park under normal circumstances. I'm also aware of a few good balanced board and trains in the area, but agree with what the other two commenters have stated that it's best for you to do the training yourself.


----------

